# New Guy From Ohio



## scuba0331 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello, unfortunately I am not an owner of an Outback yet! But, I looked at my first one a couple of years ago and cannot wait to purchase one. I really like the 280RS. My wife and I have a 2005 Harley Ultra Classic we would like to bring with us. But, she thinks the 250RS would be easier to maneuver since it is 4 feet shorter than the 280RS. Thoughts?

I will be using a 2011 Dodge 1500 Crew Cab with a 5.7 Hemi to pull one of these buggers!

Please bare with me as I will be asking a lot of "newbie" questions! I want to be safe when we are finally pulling an Outback across the States!

Thank you and I look forward to being part of this great site!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi, and welcome to Outbackers!









We have the 250RS, and love it. The 280 would allow you to bring the Harley, but between the extra weight of the trailer, and the weight of the Harley, I think that would be a pretty tall order for your truck. The extra length mainly comes into play when you're trying to maneuver around campsites. On the road, you wouldn't notice much difference. The extra weight will be noticed everywhere you drive. I don't know the towing capacities for your truck, but from what I've seen on these forums, the 1500 Dodge is probably at it's limit with the 250RS, and beyond it's limit with the 280RS. After you load up the trailer and the truck with family and stuff, the total weight might surprise you. It's no fun struggling to get up hills, and struggling to slow down on the other side. Leaving your transmission on the side of the road isn't a good experience either. Maybe someone with a similar truck will chime in with their thoughts.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

We're doing it with a Tundra and a 280RS. We'll be loading two sport-bikes in the garage, which would weigh almost what a Harley would weigh







. We haven't tried it loaded yet, but empty, the Tundra hauled it like a dream! The Tundra is a heavier truck than the 1500 Dodge, but not by alot. The 230RS has a garage but no dinette slide which makes it a bit narrow in the kitchen area. Welcome, by the way!


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

duggy said:


> Hi, and welcome to Outbackers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with duggy. Especially the welcome to Outbackers.

Also congrats on your new Ram. As far as towing goes the manufacturers love to brag about towing capacity of these 1/2 ton trucks but what they dont say is the limited payload and limited Gross Combined Vehicle Weight Ratings. Your new crew cab has a payload capacity somewhere in the 12-1500 pound range depending on equipment and axle ratio. A fully loaded 280 probably has a tongue weight in excess of 1000 pounds. Add in 2 passengers, some gear, and fuel and you will be over the trucks limits. You have enough motor but probably not enough suspension. Your wheelbase of 140' is the minimum you would want for a 32' trailer. A 3/4 ton WB is more in the 160 range. You may decide to do it but experience has taught us that towing at the limits of the truck is just not a fun experience. Not all but most of us use 3/4 ton trucks for campers in excess of 30' and 8000 lbs. The 250RS would be a better fit. As far as handling the extra length its really no big deal unless the trailer is just too long for the spot you want it to go in. With a new truck I'm sure you dont want to replace it yet so take your time and do a lot of research on your new trailer.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

welcome to outbackers


----------



## scuba0331 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Everybody! Thank you for the kind greetings and great advice. After I posted this I went to one of the past threads on here and read about the 250 vs. 280 and I think my wife it right! ( Don't tell her I said that). I think the 250 will serve us well and with my Truck it will pull it without a problem. I don't want to push the evelope with safety.

So now I will wait to see what the RV show at the IX center in Cleveland Ohio has to offer.

Thanks again for the great advice and kind greetings!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

scuba0331 said:


> Hi Everybody! Thank you for the kind greetings and great advice. After I posted this I went to one of the past threads on here and read about the 250 vs. 280 and I think my wife it right! ( Don't tell her I said that). I think the 250 will serve us well and with my Truck it will pull it without a problem. I don't want to push the evelope with safety.
> 
> So now I will wait to see what the RV show at the IX center in Cleveland Ohio has to offer.
> 
> Thanks again for the great advice and kind greetings!


If you're near Cleveland, you should definitely contact Holmans for a price. It will give you something to compare to, and it wouldn't be too far to pick up, if you did buy from them.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

If you want to bring the Harley, why not look at the 230RS?


----------



## scuba0331 (Dec 7, 2011)

Northern Ninja said:


> If you want to bring the Harley, why not look at the 230RS?


I apologize it is the 230RS that I am looking at not the 250RS. See newbie mistake already!

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

scuba0331 said:


> If you want to bring the Harley, why not look at the 230RS?


I apologize it is the 230RS that I am looking at not the 250RS. See newbie mistake already!

Thanks for the reply!
[/quote]
No worries. The 230 is a nice unit! You might have a slight problem with the Harley bottoming out going over the crest of the ramp, but that's easily fixed.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

scuba0331 said:


> Hi Everybody! Thank you for the kind greetings and great advice. After I posted this I went to one of the past threads on here and read about the 250 vs. 280 and I think my wife it right! ( Don't tell her I said that). I think the 250 will serve us well and with my Truck it will pull it without a problem. I don't want to push the evelope with safety.
> 
> So now I will wait to see what the RV show at the IX center in Cleveland Ohio has to offer.
> 
> Thanks again for the great advice and kind greetings!


I go every year. That place is dangerous. Cost me a new trailer last year! On a side note a friend of mine has a 2010 KZ MXT266 (800lbs lighter then the 280) which may be available if he finds the right 5th wheel at the show.

http://kz-rv.com/mxt/index.html

He pulls it with a Chev 2500 6.0 gasser. He does fine. Again you have enough motor. I would do a lot of research on your truck's capabilities and see if you can handle the larger one. The extra room sure is nice. As far as pricing goes General RV in Canton will match or come very close to Holman's. Their service dept was pretty good too. Sirpilla (Camping World) has great show prices and I bought my new one from them but their service dept is a joke.


----------



## scuba0331 (Dec 7, 2011)

rsm7 said:


> I go every year. That place is dangerous. Cost me a new trailer last year! On a side note a friend of mine has a 2010 KZ MXT266 (800lbs lighter then the 280) which may be available if he finds the right 5th wheel at the show.
> 
> http://kz-rv.com/mxt/index.html
> 
> He pulls it with a Chev 2500 6.0 gasser. He does fine. Again you have enough motor. I would do a lot of research on your truck's capabilities and see if you can handle the larger one. The extra room sure is nice. As far as pricing goes General RV in Canton will match or come very close to Holman's. Their service dept was pretty good too. Sirpilla (Camping World) has great show prices and I bought my new one from them but their service dept is a joke.


Thanks for the information with regards to the dealers! My wife and I took a towing class at All Seasons RV in Streetboro last year. Surprisingly, it wasn't just a sales pitch. We learned a lot about towing weights GVW, GVWCR etc.


----------

